# COTS or Surrogacy UK



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello,

After losing 3 babies in four months, I started to think about surrogacy. I have done some research and found that Surrogacy UK and COTS seem to be the right organisation to join but I am not sure which I should go for or can I join both?

I am totally new to this and any advice would be grateful.

Also my husband is British and I am Chinese citizen with permanent residence visa in the UK, I am not sure if it is legal for me to go for the surrogacy route.

Many thanks


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss - it sounds like you have had a horrendous time.

You need to be 'domiciled' in the UK to do surrogacy here and end up with a birth certificate showing you as the parents, but it is fine if your husband is UK domiciled but you are not - only one of you has to meet the criteria. Domicile is a tricky concept but this may be helpful: http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/intsurrogacy/37/

Loads of luck - I am sure everyone here will give you lots of excellent practical advice and support.

Natalie


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Many thanks for your reply, NatGamble. This is totally a new journey for me and I am still not sure which organisation I should join. I am doing a lot of research and hopefully I will know what to do soon.

Thanks

x


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Mia,

We've just joined COTS and we've found them very helpful. Their site has lots of information about the process and about the legal aspects, too. They also have forums and these are really giving me an idea of what's involved in going into surrogacy as an IP.
Best of luck!

Rowan


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Many thanks Rowan. This is such a difficult journey. I really don't know how long I can carry on. 

Hopefully our dream will become true in the near future. xx


----------

